# Synthetek Synthergine



## amateurmale (Feb 12, 2014)

Is Synthetek still offering their incentive of a free bottle of synthergine if you send them before and after bloodwork?

I didnt see it on their website anywhere.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 12, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Is Synthetek still offering their incentive of a free bottle of synthergine if you send them before and after bloodwork?
> 
> I didnt see it on their website anywhere.



I believe so. Contact [email protected] for confirmation.


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 13, 2014)

They never responded how long does it usually take for them to respond?


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 13, 2014)

They are usually very quick. I will contact them for you.


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 14, 2014)

Synthetek's Synthergine blood work offer is good all year and ongoing.


----------



## sh00t (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh hell yeah! I was gonna order here soon anyway...free stuff always motivates me!


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## PRIDE (Apr 14, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Is Synthetek still offering their incentive of a free bottle of synthergine if you send them before and after bloodwork?
> 
> I didnt see it on their website anywhere.



Not sure if I missed it, did you ever do the before and after blood tests? If so how were the results?


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 14, 2014)

On which cycle? She did one with anavar and one with superdrol


----------



## PRIDE (Apr 14, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> On which cycle? She did one with anavar and one with superdrol



Oh, there were more then one set of results, guess I did miss it then

How were the results from both?


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 14, 2014)

First one was anavar and she ran the liver protestant post cycle and it completely return her liver values to normal. The second was superdrol and she ran it during the cycle and one of her liver values was normal the other was barely elevated.


----------



## PRIDE (Apr 14, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> First one was anavar and she ran the liver protestant post cycle and it completely return her liver values to normal. The second was superdrol and she ran it during the cycle and one of her liver values was normal the other was barely elevated.



Nice!


----------

